# Heading to Stonelick



## TimJC

I'm off to Stonelick to hopefully break the LONG dry spell. If the lake is to crowded, however, I might just forget it. I hope the weather holds out, but if rain will make the fish bite I'll take that too. I'll post pics when I return if there is anything good to report. I'll taking the ultralight and some waxies just because I am expecting slow action (how's this for a good attitude).


----------



## TimJC

I blanked yet again after 6 hours on the water.


----------



## TimJC

Gettin' ready to hit it again tonight. I just need to find some bug spray and grab a bucket of chum. I should be fishing one of the pull-offs on 727 (between Woodville Pike/Newtonville Road and 133). I Drive an Orange Mazda3 5-door (lLic Plate ZOOMIN 3).

I'm gonna stay out as long as my bad shoulder allows.


----------



## TimJC

Fished from 9p to 2a and didn't so much as get a run. 

I ended up on the opposite side of the lake from where I had intended on fishing, and I was in 5-6ft water. I baited the swim up with mixed particles (mainly corn) and fished tuti fruti pescaviva over it. My other rod was setup off the chum with a snowman rigged redstar boilie from royal carp that had been soaking in their strawberry dip, and I finished this off with a PVA bag of chopped boilies and fish pellets. I had some activity in my swim but I got from it was a line bump every now and then. This all leads to 5 more unproductive hours on a lake that still leaves me carpless. 

I think it is time to start considering a dedicated chumming campaign now. Before I can do this though I need to find a swim that I will have access to at almost all times and this is the real problem.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## flathunter

Tim, you are having the same luck as I am, kinda depressing aint it?


----------



## TimJC

Good to know. misery loves company, even if it is from a catman...


----------



## tpet96

Keep it cheap tim. Best way to get fish in the area is provide shelled corn that is boiled. Just keep dumping it out. 2-3 gallons per day for 3 or 4 days. Same area. Not all in 1 pile, but perhaps a 100' area? That's usually what I do.....and it's been working. Cheap, easy, and not complicated.


----------



## TimJC

Went out tonight to start the campaign. I put in a total of 100lbs dry weight. I spread it out in three different swims. I hope to do this againt tomorrow and maybe even hit it tomorrow night.


----------



## FishnJoe

Hey Tim, I admire your persistance to catch a carp from Stonelick. I live not far from it. I've never personally seen anyone pull one from there. They are there. You can see them swimming most any day. Now I was pondering about all the trout they release. What happens to them when the weather warms up? Do they endure. Do they die off in such a shallow lake? Something happens to them (you never see them dead, floating bellie up.) Could they (dead-dying) maybe be food for the carp? Can anyone tell me why they stock trout in April which is so close to heating up/spring & summer? All those fish in such a shallow lake that heats up pretty quickly. They should stock them (in my opinion) in the fall only. Raise the limit sence they will probabily die anyway..........oh yea, back to carp. Maybe you should chum w/trout, lol. Good luck to you in the hunt for the "stonelick carp"


----------



## TimJC

Well I hear that there is a large flathead population in this lake and I'm sure that the trout don't go to waste (that is if you're a catfisherman).

Time for more chumming. I have made maps that diclose bank locations, and if I start to get into fish I might post them. I would definitely like more info on bank acces on this lake.

I took smartcast out last night and hit one swim marking 12 foot water or more in a cast. I am still tinkering with swim names and nothing deserves a name yet, but this one I think I might call the Table Swim.

I just got a call from work wanting me to go in early but this chumming is definitely my top priority right now.


----------



## Fishman

TimJC said:


> I just got a call from work wanting me to go in early but this chumming is definitely my top priority right now.


haha gotta love it, keep it up and I'm sure you'll get into them eventually!


----------



## TimJC

Just got back from adding another 10 gallons of maize (40lbs dry) in 4 swims. Hopefully the action gets going tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## crappielooker

good luck in your quest for stonelick carp dood..i may have to come down there and ca$h in on those chum you put out...................again..  i'm sure those fish are well fed by now...


----------



## catking

DA KING !!! took a short ride to Stonelick around 6 pm tonight. The lake is in EXCELLENT shape, and very few people were there. I guess I missed Timmy Boy  Good Luck to you !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## TimJC

catking said:


> DA KING !!! took a short ride to Stonelick around 6 pm tonight. The lake is in EXCELLENT shape, and very few people were there. I guess I missed Timmy Boy  Good Luck to you !!! THE CATKING !!!


I meant I was going to be night fishing not this early bird senior dinner at 3pm sh!t. I plan on fishing after 10pm this week. I didn't make it out tonight so I MIGHT hit it tomorrow morning.


----------



## TimJC

It's possible that some locals might get mad that I am showing some of these spots (though they are all pretty obvious) so get these while you can.

The arrows on the maps below show spots with easy bank access. The orange plus signs show areas that I still need to look into. Larger, uncropped versions of these maps can be found in my gallery Here and Here. If you click on the map (on these links) it will load the larger version which are 300KB and 400KB respectively.

















This map is only good to show the lake depth as it is VERY outdated



I will some up the chumming campaign thus far:- Sunday Evening (7/11): I put 100# of corn in 3 swims. I hit E, F, and A all pretty evenly.

- Monday Afternoon (7/12): I put 10 gallons of soaked maize (field corn) in swims A, D, E and F.

- Tuesday Noon (7/13): I just got back from chumming 7 gallons in swims E, F and G.​I will probably go out after work tonight (long after catking's bedtime) and hopefully reap the benefits of all this work. The spot I really want to hit is swim A (The Table Swim). I would have chummed this also but there were a couple guys already there. This particular spot offers access to 12 foot depths while the others only seem to offer 8 foot depths.

Any constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated (especially from those that know the lake).


----------



## cwcarper

I'd definitely say that spot A would be one of my top choices...one of my favorite spots, though, isn't even marked on your map  . Anyway...i'm going to have to come down and fish this lake sometime soon...not sure when that will happen, though, but be sure to keep us updated. Hope your efforts pay off eventually...


----------



## catking

Like the carper boy said Tim, spot " A " is the best. In fact if standing at this spot, down to the right is EXCELLENT in the early morning for carp. Also, like carper boy said, some of the best spots are noy marked, but they also are harder to reach  But you have some good spots marked. Spot B is EXCELLENT early in the year and at night. Spot " H " is also good, in fact to the left of this spot is very good . Good Luck....... CATKING


----------



## TimJC

cwcarper said:


> I'd definitely say that spot A would be one of my top choices...one of my favorite spots, though, isn't even marked on your map  . Anyway...i'm going to have to come down and fish this lake sometime soon...not sure when that will happen, though, but be sure to keep us updated. Hope your efforts pay off eventually...


Sure, take advantage of all my hard work. Just make sure to report your catches, and which spot you hit (if chummed), or better yet let me know when you'll be there...


----------



## cwcarper

Well...the way i see it, as much work as you're putting into chumming it, and as many spots as you have focused on, you're going to need at least another person or two to help you fish the lake in order to determine which spots hold the fish  .

Oh, and if you haven't figured it out yet...EXCELLENT by Da King's standards when referring to Stonelick means that you MIGHT catch a carp if you fish that spot for a week straight  .


----------



## crappielooker

CW..thats great!!!!!!!!..ROFLMAO


----------



## TimJC

Well I fished from 11:45p to 6:45a. The goal of catching a carp is still a dream, however I did manage 3 channels with the last one going 7.5lbs. That thing head was huge and could have shallowed my foot whole. The cats were all biting the same rig, which was a tiger nut and chick pea that were popped up with a small cork ball on the hair. I'm not sure what it was that they liked so much, but they started hitting it around 1:30a and the last (biggest) one was at3am. I guess the night wasn't total waste but I still need to get into some carp.

Swim A
11:45p to 6:45a
Baits: chick peas and tiger nuts (3 channels), Royal Carp scopex boilie in scopex dip (1 snapping turtle), & maize
Landed 3 channels (biggest 7.5lbs) all hitting between 1:30a and 3a
Added 3 gallons of maize throughout the night.


















And a picture at sunrise


----------



## catking

DA KING !!! is getting bashed from cwcarperless  Hey sonny boy, here's the deal. After all you freakin " Carpers" and I use that word loosley, are done trying to catch a carp at Stonelick, say the word. DA KING !!! will go there and get at least a 20 pounder  Just say the word when you all are ready to quit  If I don't I'll treat you all to dinner, your choice  ..............DA KING !!!


----------



## TimJC

catking said:


> DA KING !!! is getting bashed from cwcarperless Hey sonny boy, here's the deal. After all you freakin " Carpers" and I use that word loosley, are done trying to catch a carp at Stonelick, say the word. DA KING !!! will go there and get at least a 20 pounder Just say the word when you all are ready to quit If I don't I'll treat you all to dinner, your choice ..............DA KING !!!


DA KING actuallly fishes???


----------



## crappielooker

i'll take my dinner now....thanks..


----------



## RiverRat

I agree AK, i prefer my steak well done..thanks...lol


----------



## TimJC

So when are we going to schedule this feast... I'm mean carp outing?


----------



## catking

Hey Timmy- I'll talk with cwcarpless and we will have a mini outing at Stonelick  DA KING !!! is about to get the rods out of moth balls  Been reading way to much whining and crying  Time to put the hammer down  .DA KING !!!


----------



## sliprig

> DA KING !!! is about to get the rods out of moth balls Been reading way to much whining and crying Time to put the hammer down .DA KING !!!


Been out in the sun too long again KITTYKING??? Oh well you can dream can't ya.

Slip


----------



## FishnJoe

This is gonna be good. keep us posted


----------



## flathunter

It is about freaking time Da King decided to fish agin!


----------



## flathunter

Tim that is a nice Channel cat!


----------



## catking

Yes it is Jackson  As a matter of fact, I'll probably go out tonight around 1 am to do some bassin ..........THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catking

I see sliprig has to report in also  Stick to the Ohio River......the inland area takes a little bit of know how  OH YEA !!!  DA KING !!!


----------



## TimJC

Looks like I'm gonna have several days off in a row this week. I have to decide where I'm gonna hit (if I go). Stonelick is still calling me but I may head to East Fork...


----------



## TimJC

Alright, I'm heading out the door and I'm stopping at TSC on the way to Stonelick. I'm still considering hitting Easy Fork this week, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## catking

DA KING !!! better head over Stonelick to make sure this youngster doesn't get a hook in his finger  I'll be there in a little while Timmy Boy, I have the day off........ that's about 10 in a row now  .DA KING !!!


----------



## catking

Stopped by to see Tim and about 2 minutes later, heard a loud " CRACK " and the sky opened up  Still stormin out . I'll check later to see if this carper boy is still alive and kickin.......DA KING !!!


----------



## TimJC

Well I managed to fish from 11:30a to 1p today and I left after coming to the conclusion that the rain wasn't going to stop anytime soon. The muddy raingear is in the washer now getting cleaned along with my muddy jeans.

I did find time to chum 50lbs of dry cracked corn into swim A and I hope to reap the benefits either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## catking

Just returned from their Tim. It looks great !!! Fish are moving. I went over to see if you caught anything  Good Luck......... CATKING


----------



## TimJC

I fished from 9:15p to 11:20p tonight. I had one good back drop on a boilie inside my chum bed, but it didn't amount to anything. The fish were definitely there tonight, though. There was a lot of activity in my swim but I'm sure some of it was baitfish or possibly bass. I hope that the fish that were active over my chum were carp. This is rather exciting news and I may actually get a fish on my next trip out.


----------



## crappielooker

when are you heading there next??


----------



## TimJC

I might hit it again tomorrow night but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## tpet96

We're rootin for ya tim! A few of us have been wanting to fish with you down there, but we have been holding off until you get your first fish. It's only fair. You have spent so much time at that lake, it wouldn't be right for us to come down there, and accidently get a fish before you. Good luck, and let us know how you do man!


----------



## TimJC

I'm going to head back out for a couple hours, but if someone is in Swim A I won't be fishing at all. Plus with the cold front that hit yesterday (It's 65 outside and the high is only 73 for today) the bite might not be on (but is it really).


----------



## TimJC

ABSTRACT:
- Lake: Stonelick Lake
+ + Swim: A (Table Swim)
- Date: 8/6/04
- Time: 12:15p - 3:45p
- Air Temp: 65f - 73f
+ + First run @ 1:45p (hair rigged maize w/ rye krisp molded around it) I fished a spot that I noticed a fish surface several times near some timber away from my chum. This fish was in fact a carp, but I didn't not have time to net him before the hook was thrown.
+ + Second run @ 3:45 (same rig and location as the first) This time the fish run for the timber and broke off.


SUMMARY:
I arrived at the table swim and had my rods and chum in the water by 12:15p. The weather was perfect, for me at least, but I feared that the low temp's from the night before might have blown the feeding that I noticed yesterday. It took a while for the fish to make their presence known, but once they started I noticed it all over the lake.

I first noticed one spot across the cove from me that a fish seemed to continually surface near some downed timber. So I pulled my maize rod and decided to put some rye krisp around the maize. This turned out to be the deadly, "hillbilly" as catking put it, combination that these ******* carp seem to like. Not long after recasting I had a run which I, at first, thought was either a channel or a turtle. As I pulled this log toward shore I pulled it to the surface to see if it was, in fact, a turtle, but to my surprise it was a low to mid double carp. I was unable to land this fish, since it spit the hook at me after seeing my ugly face above the surface, but it left me feeling good.

So, I rebaited and recast to the same spot while other fish would wag their tails at me from places nearer to my chum. The feeding action did become rather intense, but it was nothing like the night before.

I managed one more run right before I packed up for the day at 3:45p that ran right into the timber and tangled up. Since I use braid, I palmed the spool and pulled the line. As I would gain some line I would let out some slack to see if the fish was still on, and thankfully it was not. I ended up losing the rig on that rod and decided to pack some gear up while leaving my boilie rod out on the chum bed.

As I returned to for my final rod and pod I noticed a bass boat near my swim and that triggered another run. But this time it was due to one of the guys crossing my line. After I untangled the mess they asked several questions pertaining to my gear, and they confirmed catking's story of large carp in the waters of stonelick before leaving.

All in all I landed no fish, but I did get some runs and see some carp in my swim. This might seem grustrating to some, but for me it shows that my work is paying off. Plus, I can't complain when the weather is in the upper 60's on a fair day that the fish decide to start cooperating on.

I talked to Ak while I was fishing and it looks like he will be joining me at the table swim (A) for some cold late night action.


----------



## crappielooker

doood..things aren't panning out for me to stay down there..i am heading upto toledo to my old "pet carp" reservoir to do some checkin on my babies..
i'll holler at ya soooon..


----------



## TimJC

I'm heading back out for a few hours (if the Table is available) before work and the heat hit (61f woohoo).


----------



## FishnJoe

Also rooting for you to break the curse. You deserve to catch the biggest carp out of Stonelick from all your persistence. Infact I look forward to these posts. Feels like I'm watching the games. Bet is on you, Tim........."go get em"


----------



## TimJC

ABSTRACT:
- Lake: Stonelick Lake
+ + Swim: A (Table Swim)
- Date: 8/7/04
- Time: 10:45a - 2:45p
- Air Temp: 61f - 75f
+ + First run @ 12:45p (hair rigged maize w/ rye krisp molded around it) I fished a spot near some timber. This resulted in landing my first carp at Stonelick, which must have weighed a mindblowing 3lbs.


SUMMARY:
I arrived at the Table Swim (A) at 10:45a quickly to realize that I forgot the chum. This coupled with the calm water and loud tractor-tailer, god knows what, that going on opposite side of the bank near the beach seemed like bad news for my outing. The bright side was that the weather was awesome, yet again. Temps started in the low 60's and rose into the mid 70's. The sky was cloudless and a nice breeze blew towards shore all day to keep things comfortable.

After arriving, I promptly baited up both poles with the newly discovered bait from the day before. I casted one rod to the timber where I had two runs yesterday and the other went toward my traditional chum location.

At 12:45p I was fooling with my camera, taking pictures of the swim, when the alarm started screaming. After moving my camera and glasses off my net I began the beastly fight. It must have taken all of 5 minutes to bank this brute of a carp (mostly netting problems) even though the net problem wasn't necessary for this enormous fish. After I unhooked the the fish I snapped a foot shot and, as you can tell, this fish was huge. It must have reached well into the 3 pound range. I also noticed it had a strange scale pattern but it wasn't a mirror. Great little fish on a beautiful day to break the water in.

I ended up leaving with only one small fish at 2:45p, and I will surely make more trips back to this scenic swim.









It's gotta be the shoes









And another shot with me caressing the beast


----------



## atrkyhntr

CONGRATS Tim!!
I am gone for 5 days and not only are you doing the chum dance by putting out lots of chum and having fun your also giving me some great reading too!!!  
Hey someone let catking in here too while I was gone!!!  
I hit Pymatuning and caught carp everyday but not many... My swim was getting washed away with all the wind and the cold front did not help...
My high point was when my son caught his 1st smallie that when it dropped into the net showed it had hit a small grass perch he had just caught and was still hooked!!
Wish I could make it down your way but will continue to support you from afar...


----------



## tpet96

Awesome job Tim! You have proven that dedication pays off in fishing. Looking forward to more reports in the future!


----------



## catking

Good for you Timmy !!! That area is where myself and cwcarper had not one but 2 carp break offs. They were huge ones at that  Hey, wheatie dough bait and bread with vanilla is sometimes the trick. These freakin hillbilly carp don't know what a freakin bolie is if it smacked them on the head  . Keep at it, there are some big ones there. I'm glad to see ya get # 1........THE CATKING


----------



## crappielooker

its about gawd dang time... you know we are all rooting for you doooood..she looks like a fully scaled mirror to me..


----------



## TimJC

I'm heading back out again for a few hours (if the Table is available) before work and the heat hit (61f). I put 4 gallons of maize out at 9:30a yesterday so I hope there is action again.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Tim,

Way to go, that is the best news I have heard in awhile. You need to get that picture put in a plaque to hang on your wall. That first fish can be very rewarding on a swim you need to build up yourself. What a way to start it off too with a full scale mirror, I am sure you will start catching big boys out of there soon now that you are over the hump with the first fish caught. Hope to see you this weekend at Dillon, should be a good time.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Great going Tim...good show. Hope to see you at Dillon this weekend. BTW...any design updates in your method blaster? Good fishing to ya.


----------



## TimJC

Well I didn't end up fishing in where I have been chumming but I took the oppurtunity to explore the bank access. I found a couple secluded spots that might be worth trying and I found many more that might be nice for flatheads and other fish where a 12ft rod can't be used.

I did put some more maize out in the table swim before leaving though.


----------



## TimJC

Well I spent last night on at stonelick again. I couldn't let this weather pass me by. I had lines in the water from 5:45p to 9:30 this morning. I didn't get anything more than a few line bumps, however. I was using popped up maize on one rod and a boilie on the other. I did some heavy spodding before sunset, but I didn't get my rods out until it was to late to judge the casting distance.

It's nice to have a brolly. As the rain would start and stop the slight pinder-pander of the droplets eased me to sleep.


----------



## crappielooker

maan..i would have gone out there with you if i didn't have to goto court today..
did you went to YOUR spot?? should have try the easy spot in the rain..


----------



## TimJC

The rain was light and off and on. They also blocked off the trail to the table swim, and now I can't drive back there. Now it takes 15 minutes to get my gear back there, and it used to take only 5.


----------



## TimJC

IF it doesn't rain all day tomorrow, I might head out after work (11p) and fish until saturday afternoon, but only if the rain isn't completely awful.


----------



## crappielooker

all this and i take it you're still hopping?? geeze dooood..  i may head out for a few hours here myself..


----------



## TimJC

There aren't too many places that I can "camp" at with easy access and stonelick is loaded with these kind of spots.


----------



## TimJC

well it looks like the weather for saturday is gonna be nice. Now I just need to decide on where and when I'm going.


----------



## TimJC

ABSTRACT:
- Lake: Stonelick Lake
+ + Swim: A (Table Swim) & another near the beach
- Date: 11/20/04
- Time: 11:45a - 4:30p
- Air Temp: Around 60f
+ + First run @ 12:45p (hair rigged Wheaties and Red Robin NO Boilie) I fished a spot that I noticed bubbles rising from in the back of a cove. The bubbles and mud showed that a fish was working the bottom so I quick moved a rod to this area and landed an 11lb'er.
+ + Second run @ 3:30p (same rig as first but at a swim near the beach) At this new swim I setup and cast near a bubbling area out near where the stream channels converge. This yielded a tiny catfish.

Well managed to get out this afternoon to fish the Table Swim and wanted to try another spot that I have been eyeing. I arrived at the table with a wheatie bait that I new these carp would hit and setup casting past the same down timber as always near the opposing point on the other side of the cove. After this I sat and started looking for signs of feeding. Right next to where I was sitting in the far back of the mucky cove I noticed a spot that was muddier than the rest of the water (it's been raining) and with bubbles rising at regular intervals. I new then and there that this was a carp, so I grabbed one of my rods and plopped, loudly I might add because of a 2oz lead, near the bubbles. This paid off after only a few minutes with an 11lb Carp at 12:45p. After landing this fish I started hearing a lot of splashing from what I think was near the beach I near saw the splashes but I did already have a hankering to head that way anyway.










Well after deciding to move I arrived at my new home around 2p. This spot has access to a heavily wooded flat bend that resides off the side of the channel and also has a nice grassy area that has access to the convergence of the main channel and a creek channel. This area was ripe carpy signs but they didn't want to cooperate in the brief time I was there. There were lots of bubbly patches out where the stream beds converge as well as some around the overhanging trees in the bend near the bank. The trees would have proved deadly with stalking float tackle which I do not have. These fish must really be on the feed now. Shortly before leaving (3:30p) a ferocious channel cat took a run and monster was soon landed. After that fish I new nothing could top the day so I began to pack some stuff up and spread out a 2 gallon bucket of maize and other mixed particles (even though these fish seem to be to good for corn).
[/color] 











All in all it was a good day that could have been even better had I brought a small spinning outfit and some bobbers to do some float fishing, or at least to simulate it to see if I want to invest in float gear in the future. If anyone is in the area of Stonelick in the next few days and looking for carp use Wheaties or Ry-Krisp and look for the bubbles. As long as you don't spook the fish (try using lighter sinkers) they should cooperate. The Lake was quite a sight today...


----------



## RiverRat

Great Job Tim.....that Robin Red is a nice additive is'nt it...hehehe


----------



## catking

You are getting better with the Stonelick carpin  Nice going Timmy Boy................. CK


----------



## TimJC

I hope to get out and chum a new swim tomorrow before work to fish on wednesday. Wednesday will be the final warm day and a cold snap will hit early thursday morning with wednesday's afternoon t-storms turning to snow. The Temps on Wednesday will be in the 50's until around 10p when the temps will continue to drop well into thursady. I hope it won't be to late to catch some more fish.


----------



## TimJC

ABSTRACT:
- Lake: Stonelick Lake
+ + Swim: Near the beach
- Date: 11/24/04
- Time: 9:00a - 4:00p
- Air Temp: Mid to upper 50's
- Weather: Cloudy with periods of rain and wind. The sun showed up only briefly in the afternoon.
+ + First run @ 11a (hair rigged Wheaties NO Boilie) Small channel cat from were near where the stream channels converge.
+ + Second run @ 3p (same rig as first but at a swim near the beach) At this new swim I setup and cast near a bubbling area out near where the stream channels converge. This yielded a tiny catfish.

I arrived at the beach/picnic area swim at 9a, and the weather was less than comfortable. So I procede to load the cart in the rain and procede to my swim to setup my brolley (umbrella type of shelter). I manage to get setup and I'm in the water by 9:30a. It was hard to judge whether there were carp in the swim or not because of the rain. A few did manage to surface I couldn't seem to get them to bite. Maybe these fish are starting to like corn because my chum from the day before was definitely gone.

The first run came at 11a and as soon as I lifted the rod I new I would be disappointed with the fish. I horsed this small channel onto the bank with a hair rigged wheatie ball.



















After the first fish the rain finally stopped and allow me to locate more carp in the water only to land yet another small channel at 3p.










At 4p I decided to pack up while the gear was still dry in hopes of beating the next storm, which didn't seem to materialize. 

After packing up I decided to check out another spot and apon arriving I notice a bright orange fish fish with long fins swimming around the bank of a protected cove just chowing down. This fish was either a few pound koi or a monster goldfish, but I didn't get a close enough look. This siting was enough for me to sneak back to my car and grab the 6footer I brought. I rigged up with wheaties again and cast near the fish but would only swim over and look at it (this could be because of snagged log I was on that kept him from picking it up). I must of tried to catch this fish for at least a half an hour, but to no avail. It was nice to see something that interesting in the water peacfully mucking up the bottom and chowing down, but it would have been nicer to land the thing. This fish got me thinking that I should be targeting just the back reaches of the coves but this theory might not pan out since the weather is supposed to get colder tonight.

Anyway after the rain stopped a nice bright blue sky appeared and at times the water was completely calm (and muddy). this made for another nice day on the quiet lake.

P.S. The fish were caught during solunar periods. The first was during the moon underfoot period (lunar midnight), and the second came just before moonrise.


----------



## crappielooker

meooooww..minus 6 for you buddy..


----------



## TimJC

No matter how you count it I'm WAY in the whole at Stonelick. Right now, based on my posts here, the carp to cat ratio stands at 2:6, and there are probably a couple more cats that aren't accounted for and a few turtles to boot. Hey Ak, what do turtles count as?


----------



## crappielooker

i would have to say minus 3 each..since it takes some skillz to land them..


----------

